

College2Startup - school is out, find a startup to join - genystartup

One of the most daunting parts of running and growing a startup is finding the right people for the roles available. Startups are different from other companies, the skills required are a peculiar set and often times, hunger and passion trounces experience in this industry.<p>College2Startup is a website that wants to take a lot of the noise out of finding new hires. The site takes its extensive list of brilliant grads and undergrads looking to work at startups and connects them with the startups they will fit into best.<p>Startups often find themselves buying other startups, more for their engineers and other employees than for the revenue potential these days. Finding the right people is a big deal, and that is the reason for college2startup. The site is currently in beta and is inviting subscribers, the earliest few receive the first batch of invites, hence access to available jobs.<p>Url - http://college2startup.com/
======
safarimong10
Clickable: <http://college2startup.com>

